# Some of my 2015 Challenges and Churnings.



## CHJ (22 Jan 2015)

A taller vase was mentioned as a requirement by someone who must be obeyed, if this was to be constructed with minimal sections this meant that a set of staves long enough needed cutting on the bandsaw.
The resultant cleanup of adjoining surfaces and reasonable glue up lead to a rather short lived burst of euphoria when the realisation that holding the said assembly for safe machining was not going to be straightforward with existing chuck jaws etc.




Driving the piece for initial cleanup was achieved by using 4 long studs in the Cole jaws , (can't use 8 studs on a 12 section cylinder if it's to run as true as possible) but the matter of supporting and centralising at the tailstock end needed the construction of a spreader adaptor to use with the rotating tailstock.







This allows the centralising of the piece at the tailstock end and provides secure pressure against the driving chuck.






Rough truing of the blank and subsequent forming of a tenon to enable mounting of the blank on a standard chuck for improved concentricity control and secure holding for hollowing.


----------



## CHJ (22 Jan 2015)

Because the overhang will be significant whilst hollowing a substantial base fixing ring was turned with a recess to take my largest gripper jaws and a socket turned to take the spigot on the cylinder.









The cylinder was glued in with cascamite, checking it was running true on the lathe whilst still wet.



When cured, a small section on the end was rough turned to the neck shape envisioned and end prepared to take a chuck collar that if all goes well will also provide the material for the finishing collar.






This can be seen being glued on and prepared with small chuck dovetail socket, also note the centre hole provided for support and subsequent alignment aid.


----------



## CHJ (22 Jan 2015)

Using the tailstock for support the top neck portion was parted off.



At this point note the various Crosses and Circles marked on the staves and chuck collar that may be seen in the images, these are to aid in the alignment of the staves in later re-assembly, with all the good will in the world it is most unlikely that all staves will end up exactly the same width. Remember to re-mark as material is removed.



Then with light cuts the centre is bored out and the outer profile roughed, aiming to match the two profiles. As this is in effect an end grain piece as far as the hollowing is concerned I used a carbide cutter in plain boring mode , note the tape marker on the tool stem to avoid hitting the chuck jaws.









The top edge prepared with alignment socket for contrasting collar.


----------



## CHJ (22 Jan 2015)

And the collar piece prepared with tenon to match and the all important support and alignment centre hole and then glued on.






Reverse mounting the neck piece on the prepared collar/support, the centre is hollowed out to match the outer profile and the base edge prepared for subsequent re-mounting.









As said before, all hollowing is basically endgrain with interrupted cuts due to differing woods into the bargain, as a consequence all you get is sawdust not shavings.


----------



## CHJ (22 Jan 2015)

Back to the main assembly and the top collar is trued up and socket prepared for the neck and a large holding hole prepared for subsequent reverse mounting for work on the base.






Note:- I should have opened up collar mounting bore to match neck flare but was fixated on gripper jaw size rather than a custom jaw size, now have a delicate job of removing surplus when assembled.



The main body was then carefully parted off from the work base.



Reverse mounted on the collar hole, cleaned up and bore prepared for base fixing tenon.



Base rough turned and combination tenon-socket formed to take main body.


----------



## CHJ (22 Jan 2015)

Trial fit of components.



And final glue up.



Start of clean up.



Open out neck and clean up inner neck joint areas.



Sand and apply sealer to check for tooling marks.



Do likewise with the main body.


----------



## CHJ (22 Jan 2015)

Sort out some tailstock support to reduce accident risk whilst parting off.



Part off as far as prudent and snap off.



Fit wood jaws for reverse mounting to clean up base.






Clean up base as far as possible and coat with sealer to check for tooling marks.






Finally remove last centring pip with sanding disc mounted in chuck, and finish sealing.


----------



## CHJ (22 Jan 2015)

Then a few minutes attention with the buffing mops and a smidgen of Microcrystalline wax.


*Voila!* 230mm High.












Hope that little lot is of interest.


----------



## Wildman (22 Jan 2015)

love it, superb grain thanks for the details.


----------



## Woodchips2 (22 Jan 2015)

That is lovely Chas and a great WIP to explain the turning =D> =D> =D> 

More important did the client like it? :lol: 

Regards Keith


----------



## CHJ (22 Jan 2015)

Woodchips2":5piazawx said:


> ...More important did the client like it? ..


It's been deemed worthy of collecting dust so presume it's considered OK.


----------



## Dalboy (22 Jan 2015)

Thank you for putting the time and effort into posting the process, it is much appreciated. I presume that it is English Walnut that you used with the ash.

What chuck did you use as I was looking at how the wooden jaws are fitted when reverse chucking


----------



## CHJ (22 Jan 2015)

Dalboy":3vzwm6pm said:


> ... I presume that it is English Walnut that you used with the ash


Not too sure on that score, it came from a furniture manufacturer as off-cuts and it varies from very pale to almost black dependant upon batch so may not be, the Ash came as sawn plank stock from Yandles.

The chuck with the wooden jaws is and Axy Precision, fitted with small Wood Jaw plates.


----------



## Paul.J (22 Jan 2015)

Superb Chas =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Phill joiner (22 Jan 2015)

Wow. That's awesome..... Very nice


----------



## KimG (22 Jan 2015)

Nice to see the step by step, thanks for taking the time Chas, super piece too!


----------



## stevenw1963 (23 Jan 2015)

Superb WIP & Superb dust collector.


----------



## CHJ (23 Jan 2015)

Something much simpler.

*Ash & Mahogany*, 100mm dia.


----------



## Harlequin (23 Jan 2015)

Nice form to the vase - like it
Good proportion of colours of the two woods used as well


----------



## Mr Mannanan (24 Jan 2015)

That is amazing. I am in awe.........Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CHJ (28 Jan 2015)

*Ash & Mahogany*, 100mm dia.








Simple little pot but almost two hours of agrovation learning a couple of facts, or should that be remembering/re-learning past experiences.


1. Open grained wood such as Ash can be a pig to present torn grain at the slightest inattention to tool presentation when trying to produce cross grain curves.
2. Not all abrasives are equal.

A little qualification on the last score, I have a whole load of sheet (woodworking) abrasive that's been around for 10 yrs+ neatly stored in a file case alongside a range of emery cloth etc.
Now this white coated paper backed abrasive cuts well but is a little sensitive on the strength front for lathe use and had been passed over for tougher products when I got into power sanding.
In the spirit of new years resolutions and a conscience that says some of this junk must go I gave some 120 grit a coating of looking at and an application to the pot, abrasion was fine although as expected paper baking prone to give up if care not taken.
Continued to finished off with my normal 180-240 stock and dusted it down for sealer, quick once over and no obvious scratches so slapped on the sealer to make sure no tool or scratch marks were visible before reverse mounting to complete base.

WHAT THE !!! open pored end grain regions show a distinct mottling of black bits, had not noted any mould spalting on the piece but it does occasionally rear it's head when you seal wood?

Investigation turned up the fact that the nice white coated abrasive is in fact black grit based and shed grit had found itself a nice comfy home nestled in the endgrain pores.

Fortunately they were not deeply embedded and a few seconds with a 'good' abrasive dislodged them and we were back to an Ash wood look rather than a Burnt Ash look.


----------



## nicguthrie (29 Jan 2015)

One of the pleasures in life that I've missed most, with being away from the forum so long, is your segmented turnings and guides CHJ... 

You're a great source of inspiration and aspiration for me. I just hope that one day I might be that good 

I'd noticed that myself with Ash, and assumed it was just my rookie skills causing torn grain, You've no idea how happy you've made me that you can get it too! I avoid Ash for now, waiting for my skills to build first.

Thanks for the share, and once again, truly gorgeous work.

Nic.


----------



## CHJ (29 Jan 2015)

Thanks for the 'gush'* Nic*.  and the comments from others, left to my own devices these days and with no orders for plain turnings to fill I get as much satisfaction from sorting out a scrap recycling puzzle as the actual turning, even if it is as simple as the last two pieces.

Once every nook and cranny is filled with little dishes and small items turned out of oddments on the road to that plane where the turning becomes semi automatic and the tools are just tools rather than the guiding light I think some stimulus is needed to keep the interest going. 

To the professional earning a living with the need for income and the desire to meet or aspire to a niche target are strong drivers, hopefully the former does not take the pleasure out of the latter for them.

For me as an aging individual the single minded almost one track hobby route that has become an obsession in some folks minds has provided me with a raison d'être to get up most days and move about the country with some purpose. 

On the actual turning front, my tool control and finesse leave a lot to be desired, certainly a lot of my tool use and approach would raise the odd eyebrow of a professional or purist wood turner, let's just say "I do it My way" with a firm eye on tool use safety and an aim for the best *final* finish I can achieve.

Even on the latter score, anyone who has seen me finishing a piece will know how little respect I pay to much of the written word, to me an acceptable finish is that which matches and possibly enhances the wood character and satisfies the eye of the beholder.
I see no best method or must do process, just the quickest way to get the particular piece from finished form to signing the base, patience being a very limited commodity in my arsenal.


----------



## nicguthrie (29 Jan 2015)

Haha, yeah I guess it did sound a bit of a "gush" but it was meant well. 

I think there's a lot of us that particularly enjoy the WIP and details you include in these, even more than the lovely pics of the finished product.

I also deeply suspect that even amongst "pro" turners you'd probably find that, while nobody's looking on as an audience, they're likely not sticking to "textbook techniques" at all times 

Folks get a bit carried away with rules to set out exactly how things should be done. There's a lot of folks of the mindset that it needs to be down in black and white to know if it's right or wrong. The rest of us do what feels right and gets the job done 

Thanks for continuing to share these. 

Nic.


----------



## fred55 (29 Jan 2015)

Really enjoyed the picture story of that piece! superb - makes me want to put the heating on in my workshop/garage and turn some wood.


----------



## CHJ (14 Feb 2015)

Another odd bit of log sorted and out of the way without needing too much brain input.

*Apple,* 145mm dia.


----------



## Bodrighy (14 Feb 2015)

nicguthrie":3irctwh6 said:


> I also deeply suspect that even amongst "pro" turners you'd probably find that, while nobody's looking on as an audience, they're likely not sticking to "textbook techniques" at all times
> 
> Folks get a bit carried away with rules to set out exactly how things should be done. There's a lot of folks of the mindset that it needs to be down in black and white to know if it's right or wrong. The rest of us do what feels right and gets the job done
> 
> Nic.



As a professional my biggest problem is remembering to do thing properly when teaching or demonstrating as I got back into turning using a few tools and tatty wood doing things that shouldn't be done. Personally the only black and white rules are those that govern health and safety. Which tools etc to use are a matter of personal choice. As someone who initially learned to turn in school using old files (a big no-no) and who has an aversity to spending money if not necessary I still use a minimum of tools and as little abrasive as possible (it cost money LOL)

Chas is perhaps not being strictly honest as his tool control is spot on as is his attention to detail. 

Pete


----------



## Dave Brookes (15 Feb 2015)

Chas,
Also my thanks for such a detailed process explanation; it just goes to show that planning ahead pays off (look at the success Noah had!)

Cheers
Dave


----------



## CHJ (15 Feb 2015)

Just enough time this morning before the lunchtime telly football.
One of several small lumps of Yew that have been requested and were awaiting inclination and warmer shed time.

*Yew, *175mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (16 Feb 2015)

*Yew*, 170mm dia.


----------



## Paul.J (17 Feb 2015)

Back to normal for a bit then Chas  
All very nicely done as per


----------



## CHJ (17 Feb 2015)

Yes *Paul*, turnings have been a little slow of late but I must get some of the requests out of the way before I tinker around with my own creations. 
Must have done something in the shed this last couple of weeks, despite the output box not looking very full, as an enforced clear-up today saw two dustbin bags of shavings and fine dust emerging from the shed.


----------



## CHJ (19 Feb 2015)

*Yew* 170mm dia.


----------



## nicguthrie (19 Feb 2015)

Lovely lines. I like the simplicity of it. Mind if I steal the shape for one of my own? 

Nic.


----------



## CHJ (19 Feb 2015)

Feel free Nic, I've no claim to shape and I'm sure the wood won't care, purists might decry these pieces not having classic hemispherical form but they are to some extent governed by the need to maximise the stock for someone else and readily accepted at their destination.


----------



## Dalboy (19 Feb 2015)

Been following all your latest work and have enjoyed looking at them. The last one of yew stands out because of the grain, that is not to say the others are any less impressive as usual they are up to your high standard in turning and finish.
Why should all bowls be cereal bowl shaped it is nice to see other shapes.


----------



## CHJ (23 Feb 2015)

*Ash, *175mm dia.


----------



## Walnut Les (23 Feb 2015)

You must have the patience of a saint Chas. What a lovely bit of turning, well done mate. Les


----------



## CHJ (25 Feb 2015)

Another lump of home cured wood makes it out of the stock pile.

*Ash, *170mm dia.


----------



## Waka (25 Feb 2015)

Chas

Outstanding, thanks for posting all the details.


----------



## Paul.J (26 Feb 2015)

Lovely work again Chas,looks like you've got the hang of drying green wood out


----------



## CHJ (26 Feb 2015)

Paul.J":n12xv94o said:


> Lovely work again Chas,looks like you've got the hang of drying green wood out


Thanks Paul, some you win, some you loose, it's mainly just time and patience on the drying front, getting them to harvest in the winter months and a decent close racking system seem to do the rest.
This Ash has been at least three years in the wait and still only down to 15%. moisture.


----------



## CHJ (2 Mar 2015)

A Bitsa day today,

*Ash,* 175mm dia.







*Ash,* 140mm dia.






*Sycamore,* 110mm dia.






*Sycamore,* 150mm dia.


----------



## Walnut Les (2 Mar 2015)

Lovely to look at Chas, well turned mate. Les


----------



## Paul.J (3 Mar 2015)

Nice work again Chas


----------



## CHJ (3 Mar 2015)

Thanks *Les* & *Paul*, very basic stuff I'm afraid but it's going out of the door and not cluttering up the wood store so I can't complain, have a sack of blanks sorted that I have to work through a.s.a.p. including some Apple that did not dry well so will have to see if I can get some candle sticks out of it.


----------



## nicguthrie (3 Mar 2015)

More lovely stuff man. I'm not even certain how to do natural edge like that yet. I know the theory from books,but that's different. 
Off topic slightly Chas, how do you find apple to work with? I've been asked to make a bowl for my (slightly estranged) sister out of a great 8x4 blank, which given my preference for small stuff, will be the largest turning I've done - so I'm a little trepidacious about it [WINKING FACE]


----------



## CHJ (3 Mar 2015)

Apple is a pleasure to turn, firm buttery/edam cheese feel, takes a good finish but is very prone to showing fine scratches so be prepared to sand stationary with the grain, 240 grit is fine enough but 'With the Grain'

There's a couple of Apple Candle sticks coming up now.


----------



## CHJ (3 Mar 2015)

*Apple, *185mm high.


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Mar 2015)

Wow, I think this is the first thing you have made, that I have seen, that I am not too keen on Chas. Love the wood, the finish is spot on as always just not too keen on the shape. Think it may be because the dramatic colouring of the wood clashes with it for me. Just a personal taste thing though so no doubnt it will find a happy home very quickly. 

pete


----------



## nicguthrie (3 Mar 2015)

Certainly shows that it takes a nice finish! 
Last bowl I did was spalted Alder, most annoying stuff I've ever worked with and I'll not seek it out again. That had to be sanded stationary with the grain too, so thanks for the forewarning. 
I like the candle sticks. Having had a fire from an unattended candle (we both assumed the other had put it out) I like that they look good and stable! 
Thanks. 
Nic.


----------



## CHJ (4 Mar 2015)

As they say, an Apple a day.
*Apple,* 135mm H.


----------



## CHJ (4 Mar 2015)

Another after lunch quickie, 
*Ash,* 170mm dia.











Further output interrupted when I let a 70mm cube of scrap Apple make its way down the extractor duct rather than into the jaws of the chuck and it bent the extractor fan enough for it to sound like a tractor in the paddock behind the shed. So half hour out in the cold wind forming the bent blade into something that resembles the others deemed it was cup of tea time and time to call it a day.


----------



## CHJ (5 Mar 2015)

*Ash,* 120mm dia.




*Ash,* 164mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (5 Mar 2015)

*Yew*, 140mm dia.


----------



## greybeard (8 Mar 2015)

Chapeau


----------



## CHJ (11 Mar 2015)

This lids got holes, just managed to squeeze this in after waging war on all the lawn moss that has taken advantage of the mild winter.

*Yew,* 15mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (12 Mar 2015)

You have certainly been busy. My poor computer packed up and it is surprising how many things get posted still trying to catch up. I like the last apple candlesticks. And I see you have been turning one of my favourite woods yes it is Yew.
All these have been well turned and finished which is what we expect from you Chas


----------



## CHJ (12 Mar 2015)

Thank you Derek, afraid I'm only managing to get the odd hour in the shed, too many other tasks around at the moment, and then I'm afraid shed output is all rather mundane inconsequential pieces using up stock oddments, at least they have a home to go to.

I like turning Yew to see the figuring that is exposed, especially in the smaller distorted pieces, finishing it without any inbuilt shakes giving way can be a challenge at times though, pity it darkens so much when exposed to light.


----------



## nicguthrie (13 Mar 2015)

Is it light, UV, or oxygen that darkens Yew? 

I'd be interested in whether there was a finish that minimizes the darkening. 

If it's oxygen, perhaps an epoxy varnish might help? If UV there are varnishes and oils that are resistant to that. If it's light alone however, it's kind of essential to be able to see the colouring in the first place! :idea:

As usual, more lovely work. I'm less into the look of natural edge stuff than most seem to be, but there's no denying these are lovely pieces! 

I've been planning a wee pot-pourri dish in cherry for months, and worrying that the blank I had was too small after seeing the lovely one posted by walnut les the other day, but yours looks almost the precise size I was planning, so thanks for the inadvertant reassurance!  

Nic.


----------



## Dalboy (13 Mar 2015)

CHJ":26q9ysbl said:


> too many other tasks around at the moment, and then I'm afraid shed output is all rather mundane inconsequential pieces using up stock oddments,



I know that feeling spent today making a new base for a new to me grinder for sharpening :roll:


----------



## CHJ (25 Mar 2015)

nicguthrie":1sofms37 said:


> Is it light, UV, or oxygen that darkens Yew?


I guess all of the above, percentage of which I suspect depends upon wood species.

If you are set on fighting nature then perhaps some of the following may be of help.


1. Use several coats of finish to keep out as much air and moisture as possible. 
2. Keep the finished piece out of direct sunlight or high level light situations
3. Use an exterior-grade varnish with UV inhibitors.
3. On light woods such as Holly, use a water based finish or one that does not tend to yellow with age.

Highly finished, multiple layer finishes such as seen on musical instruments seem to hold colour better, but that may be down to selection of woods or them being stored in low light conditions.
I don't think simple thin oil or paste wax finishes offer much in the way of colour preserving attributes.
On old highly decorated furniture the marquetry within the unit nearly always looks pristine, as opposed to the exterior, even different sides of a piece made specifically for a particular room and position show colour differences on sides away from the light, so it would appear that it is light/UV that has the greatest influence rather than atmospheric moisture.




nicguthrie":1sofms37 said:


> I've been planning a wee pot-pourri dish in cherry for months, and worrying that the blank I had was too small after seeing the lovely one posted by walnut les the other day, but yours looks almost the precise size I was planning, so thanks for the inadvertant reassurance!
> 
> Nic.



Here's another one for you to contemplate *Nic*:-

*Yew *again, 140mm dia.











and a smaller bit full of cracks.
*Yew*, 123mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (4 Apr 2015)

Just bowling along in a small way, a couple of bits requested that are open for public display I managed to fit in after a reorganisation of the shed, equipment tuning and trips to the recycle centre to get rid of accumulated junk over the last few days has limited the output.

Both in *Sycamore.*

145mm dia.







115mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (12 Apr 2015)

Got some of the small turning chores of tool handles, cabinet knobs, cupboard feet etc. that collect through those 'could you just do me some of these' type requests and have made a start on some of the bits lying around collecting dust drying out, and maybe if I'm honest some too good for the firewood but awaiting inspiration.

A piece of Home slabbed and cured *Cherry,* that's been at least two years at the back of the bench, 202mm diam.








If ever there was a wood to rival Yew for promoting the odd missed scratch it's Cherry, dense close pored surface, cuts like a dream like a piece of firm but still moist cheddar cheese, rarely bothers to present any end grain problems but excels at showing a surface blemish even from its own shavings.


----------



## wallace (12 Apr 2015)

Really nice Chas I think my favourite timber to turn is laburnam


----------



## Castanea (12 Apr 2015)

I've got a load of freshly felled cherry which I'm really enjoying turning. I'm happy with what I'm making but have a long way to go to be producing bowls as exquisite as that. Very nice bowl and yes, as you say, it cuts beautifully but is rather unforgiving with marks and bumps! I need to try rough turning a few bowls to leave and turn later.


----------



## Woodmonkey (12 Apr 2015)

Looks great, love the beading.


----------



## CHJ (26 Apr 2015)

The mornings effort, a couple of after dinner Mint platters,

*Spalted Ash & Walnut,* 135mm dia.











Spalted Ash courtesy of *PaulJ*, been stuck on the back of the bench for some months awaiting the incentive to use it as I reacted to the stuff when first handled.


----------



## CHJ (27 Apr 2015)

Another bit of the never ending 'what can I salvage from this' sticks together long enough to take a polish.

*Yew,* 138mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (27 Apr 2015)

Some more great Pieces Chas I really like the cherry with the three beads, I find that is turns a really rich nutty colour after a while


----------



## CHJ (27 Apr 2015)

Dalboy":9rr9xzyl said:


> Some more great Pieces Chas I really like the cherry with the three beads, I find that is turns a really rich nutty colour after a while


I've found that cherry always has that air of quality about it, assuming you've made a reasonable fist of turning it of course, think it's the dense looking grain structure that projects a smooth almost porcelain look, I've turned some thin walled smaller pieces in it in the past that feel well balanced in the hand, as a matter of fact I've only this afternoon given a sugar basin another coating of finish to brighten it up, after 15 months or so daily use.

Colour wise it can vary considerably, not only the difference between fruiting and ornamental species but considerable variation in the ornamentals themselves from pale yellow/orange to rich red.

Colour change is a bit Yew like in susceptibility and appears to be sunlight driven in the main I think.


----------



## Dalboy (27 Apr 2015)

The piece that I have here is not in direct sunlight as it sits on a tall unit. I think some people under rate it because of the problems drying it without splitting. I could not agree more at what you said about it


----------



## Paul.J (29 Apr 2015)

Lovely stuff Chas and glad you made good use of the Ash


----------



## CHJ (2 May 2015)

So far managed two small pieces from the Laburnum.
More tough to turn than hard, easy to finish off the tool, somewhat different to that which I've handled before.







*Laburnum,* 145mm dia.


----------



## graduate_owner (2 May 2015)

So much superb work on this forum. Very impressed.

K


----------



## Paul.J (2 May 2015)

Lovely Chas


----------



## Woodmonkey (2 May 2015)

Wow that laburnum is beautiful you really did it justice


----------



## CHJ (3 May 2015)

Back to the usual again following a request for 'Some of those with the Bark On Please'.

*Ash,* 165mm dia.











*Ash,* 180mm dia.


----------



## Paul.J (3 May 2015)

Very nice NEs chas


----------



## CHJ (3 May 2015)

Just hope it registers with the suppliers of the wood *Paul* that winter harvested does make a difference if they want the bark to stay on. 
Trouble is I really need a couple more store sheds to keep the flow of 2-3 yr. + wood going.
Stuff left at source under cover in a barn or woodland shelter invariably ends up as firewood before I have spare room and can get round to selecting it.


----------



## Paul.J (5 May 2015)

You can never have enoght room Chas  
Your shed was chokka last time i saw it,so should think its bursting at the seams now :shock:


----------



## CHJ (7 May 2015)

Managed enough shed time for another of the same ilk.

*Ash, *175mm dia.


----------



## Paul.J (11 May 2015)

Very nice Chas  
Got any tips on sanding Ash Chas,the pieces i've tried lately are taking an age to get the sanding marks out and then i'm not really happy with the finish


----------



## CHJ (11 May 2015)

I slow speed rotary sand for starters *Paul,* then finish off sanding with the grain if any hard spots are still carrying any scores.

I'm only sanding down to 240 grit with the above items.
Rotary sanding is done with a slow small Bosch battery drill/driver and with lathe speed down about 500-600 rpm max. or often stationary, letting the abrasive pad follow the grain direction.

Fresh free cutting abrasive seems to be the answer to scratch removal frustration, blunt abrasive only adds time and takes ages to shift the odd scratch.

Try shear scraping with a freshly sharpened bowl gouge before sanding, just take care on approach and don't let the gouge rotate into a catch.


----------



## CHJ (12 May 2015)

Well what a marathon, eighteen bowls in one session, (hammer) 

Mixture of woods, Oak, Walnut, Beech and Ash.








OK, OK just 1/12 scale (30mm) following a request for help with some salad bowls in wood.


----------



## Dalboy (12 May 2015)

I thought they were on the small size by the grain but not that small. A great job on the bowls. I just wish I could get into the shed getting the veg garden and greenhouse sorted :roll:


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (17 May 2015)

Fabulous Chas.....you did all those in a single session??? How long was it? Also how is she going to use them as salad bowls if they're only 30mm in diameter? Or is that 30mm in height? In which case whats the diameter? Salad for one I presume.

Lovely though whatever the dimensions 

Edit: Just visited her website....now I get it....miniature food as an art form...got it


----------



## CHJ (17 May 2015)

30mm dia. Rob, when you prepare your veg like this you don't need a lot of kitchen cabinet storage room.




In all honesty about 3 mins each for the actual turning, a couple extra to polish, max time consumption was in sorting some wood and setting up to avoid them disappearing amongst the shavings or down the extractor.


----------



## CHJ (21 Jun 2015)

Over a month without putting anything up for public display, been a lot going on around the plot in the way of small buildings work/maintenance and gardening and the limited turning front output was not for the public eye.

Anyway back to the mundane for the next half dozen or so pieces to clear the oddments found to be dry enough:-

*Yew,* 140mm dia.







And then have to get the thinking cap on to use up some garden salvaged specimens that have the figuring but not the bulk.


----------



## paulm (21 Jun 2015)

Lovely yew bowl Chas, far from mundane !

Some nice looking pieces on the table too 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## CHJ (21 Jun 2015)

paulm":2t3xo0tz said:


> Lovely yew bowl Chas, far from mundane !


Thanks Paul, perhaps should have said routine but they are what disappear rapidly from the commissioners stock and provide me with a source of fresh wood to play with.



paulm":2t3xo0tz said:


> Some nice looking pieces on the table too
> 
> Cheers, Paul


Mostly Sumac and some hedgerow Elm that in the main is only really salvageable as thinish slices, trying to devise something that can show the figuring off without resorting to making little rectangular boxes. 
Currently thinking laminated lids, too help with warping, and give some depth, possibly on shallow pale wood trinket boxes.


----------



## Dalboy (21 Jun 2015)

Chas you certainly lie the natural edge work a nice piece of yew shown off to its best.



paulm":24975k4a said:


> Lovely yew bowl Chas, far from mundane !
> 
> Some nice looking pieces on the table too
> 
> Cheers, Paul



+1 paul. I first thought it was Laburnum on the table


----------



## Paul.J (22 Jun 2015)

Lovely work Chas


----------



## CHJ (24 Jun 2015)

OK four more of the bits cleared from the bench, to small to do much else with.

*Yew, *110 to 117mm dia.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (24 Jun 2015)

like café crème Chas....gorgeous


----------



## CHJ (24 Jun 2015)

Thanks *Bob*, did stop for one of these half way through production.





Perhaps it had an influence.

Next three are supposed to come out as pot pourri pots, we'll see if the wood has got the same message, perhaps starting tomorrow.


----------



## CHJ (25 Jun 2015)

Well one piece has held together long enough to get some polish on.
*Yew*, 125mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (25 Jun 2015)

Just one more for the day, small diversion, the Boss wanted Her lawn mower blades sharpened so the flow got interrupted.
*Yew,* 130mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (26 Jun 2015)

Last of the batch:-
*Yew,* 130mm dia.










Next stop sorting out what to do with the bits of Sumac and Elm that have been looking for a home, cluttering up the bench but if I move them into storage they may never see the light of day for some time.


----------



## Dalboy (26 Jun 2015)

Out of the last three the last one is for me I am not keen on the two with the beads, none the less they are all well turned and finished.


----------



## CHJ (26 Jun 2015)

Thanks for the input *Derek*, understand the preferences, fortunately the destination for these pieces has a very eclectic clientele, sometimes the most obscure forms get taken up in preference to the conventional.


----------



## Dalboy (26 Jun 2015)

CHJ":3a9k7kzt said:


> Thanks for the input *Derek*, understand the preferences, fortunately the destination for these pieces has a very eclectic clientele, sometimes the most obscure forms get taken up in preference to the conventional.



It would be very boring if we all liked the same things and as you have said they are for a certain type of person who likes this kind of shape who are we to argue if that is what they like :wink:


----------



## CHJ (26 Jun 2015)

Sometimes tactile has as much influence as form or function.


----------



## CHJ (27 Jun 2015)

Short session before the afternoon Rugby on the box and a glass or two of the Hop nectar:-
Started on the bench bits with a view to making some lids, don't know what they will be used for but the inspiration for that is somewhat dependant on how successful the first stage turns out.
First prepare a set of base wood blanks that will take a reasonable amount of turning detail, diameter not critical but one face surface has to be absolutely flat.
Walnut:-




Match to suitable thick veneer slice and mark selected circle area and number both as matched pair.



Over to the bandsaw to roughly trim circles.



Move over to the sander to flatten one side of the veneers, and wonder what we are going to do with the off-cuts other than firewood bag.



So now have a stack of carrier blanks and thick veneers.



Set up for Gluing session.



And remember why you should have bitten the bullet and got those extra clamps, or next time make sure veneers are constant thickness to enable multiple stack clamping.


----------



## Dalboy (27 Jun 2015)

watching with interest Chas I am intrigued


----------



## CHJ (28 Jun 2015)

Dalboy":1zyrbw1m said:


> watching with interest Chas I am intrigued


Next stage is to clean them up into basic Blanks and check wood patterns etc. could take a while.




As to whether they stay flat topped, domed, hollowed and square edged or rounded will possibly be influenced by whatever Pot or Box they get married with.
Just looking for a change that just shows the wood character off without central knobs .


----------



## CHJ (28 Jun 2015)

Did not take as long as expected, batch use of chuck jaw setup etc. speeds things up.




Took me longer to carry out the week overdue shop clean up, not helped by the couple of large chuck mounting off-cuts forgotten about buried in the shavings that found their way into the extractor fan, of course some helpful individual had to ask " What are you going to use for the main bodies" :duno:


----------



## darkness (28 Jun 2015)

Looks great Thanks for posting


----------



## CHJ (8 Aug 2015)

Been rather a lot of diversions away from the shed for a couple of weeks or so due to a family bereavement but there have been one or two projects completed outside the public view.

One little item that got finished and posted off to a Grandson who is into competition shooting was this little handle:-

Walnut with a 5mm Brass thread insert to fit end of ramrod, main criteria being that in the event of accidental discharge it would be polished and shaped so that it would pass through the hand without removing digits and limit bruising.




For a replica version of one of these Pattern 1853 Lee Enfields:-


----------



## Dalboy (8 Aug 2015)

Sorry to hear of your family bereavement Chas.

Things like this are what makes turning interesting the handle is well shaped for the purpose and well finished I am sure that the grandson will be well pleased with it


----------



## CHJ (8 Aug 2015)

Dalboy":3lvhtsmy said:


> ....I am sure that the grandson will be well pleased with it


 He seemed that way this evening via Skype, it arrived in the Bavarian post this morning, he's still rather hyper about the firearm but having to cope with some frustration as he's still awaiting the bullet mould and gage block to arrive from Italy.

Sometimes the simplest little jobs provide a disproportionate amount of satisfaction.


----------



## CHJ (12 Aug 2015)

Just finished another project requiring a bit more care in stock preparation and on lathe support, not really a WIP but a few snaps of the various stages I needed to get it together in one piece so to speak may be of interest to some.

Assembled from *Ash & Walnut *with a generous amount of Cascamite.

Basic Body Barrel, nominal 200mm dia. for starters.








Note Long Jubilee strap at chuck end reinforcing the stud clamps and the wood screw drives in the tailstock spreader plate.





Note withdrawing of the drive screws as blank is roughly trued up and end face clean up started.







First end face trued square to rough turned cylinder.








Blank turned round in chuck for cleaning up opposite end.





Socket cleaned up in bore to take base tenon.


----------



## CHJ (12 Aug 2015)

Prepare rough base piece, cut mounting Socket, turn round and cut base mounting spigot and clean up internal base surface.




Glue up off lathe, leaving base on chuck to maintain concentricity and free up lathe for other work.


----------



## CHJ (12 Aug 2015)

Start on top ring, cut mounting socket.










Remount Base and Barrel, hollow out centre, form socket on top edge to take top ring spigot whilst some rigidity remains, finish outer contour to match.


----------



## CHJ (12 Aug 2015)

Form Top Ring mounting spigot and form inner surface curve.




Then Glue up off lathe.




Clean up Top ring and form socked for collar lip.


----------



## CHJ (12 Aug 2015)

Prepare internals of collar to fit top ring socket, and internal spigot to hold when reversed.




Part finish off collar top flare and mark centre for location and support aid.




Glue collar in place, this time on lathe with support to ensure concentricity.


----------



## CHJ (12 Aug 2015)

Start forming Base Foot, open up the collar and form lid lip flange.


----------



## CHJ (12 Aug 2015)

Using wooden Jaws.







Remount and finish off foot.


----------



## CHJ (12 Aug 2015)

All that remained was to make a suitable tight fitting lid.













And to give it a bit of a polish.

Finished Dimensions:-
240mm High X 180 mm Dia.


----------



## marcros (12 Aug 2015)

fantastic. Walnut really comes to life when polished.


----------



## Dalboy (12 Aug 2015)

It is great to watch you do this type of segmented work Chas. The end result is absolutely great. One day I may even try one. With the glue have you added a colourant to it


----------



## CHJ (12 Aug 2015)

Dalboy":1rfxemi9 said:


> With the glue have you added a colourant to it


Yes Derek, walnut stain, don't want any rogue glue lines showing up white.


----------



## Silverbirch (12 Aug 2015)

Looks like a fair bit of work was involved, but the results are definitely worth it!


----------



## Woodmonkey (12 Aug 2015)

Really interesting to see the process, and a great end result. Where did you get the pin-like jaws you were using on the Cole jaws? Home made?


----------



## CHJ (12 Aug 2015)

Woodmonkey":wsge6d8f said:


> ... Where did you get the pin-like jaws you were using on the Cole jaws? Home made?


Yes, some spare large bolts, turned down and threaded 6mm to fit Cole jaws.

They need to be used with caution, leverage and limited rigidity of Cole jaws demands consideration, hence the Jubilee strap to stop them splaying.

But even when gripping lightly, with a bit of tailstock support as deemed prudent, as used on the top and bottom blanks I find them an improvement on the rubber buttons for some jobs when handling rough blanks.


----------



## CHJ (12 Aug 2015)

Silverbirch":38ot5wty said:


> Looks like a fair bit of work was involved, but the results are definitely worth it!



Yes there is a bit of 'off lathe' work involved with segmented bits even at this very basic level, it does however mean a very big saving in wood stock costs* as opposed to buying large blanks and I personally get as much satisfaction from achieving the needed accuracy with my limited equipment as the turning itself, which these days I must admit is only another mechanical process to machine the piece rather than any artistic aspirations.

*you can often pick up plank or slab seconds far cheaper than pre-prepared round blanks, there is of course the cost of adhesives and the all important 'personal time' but one of the biggest benefits I find is the fact that such wood stock rarely has much say in dictating the final form, something a pre-prepared wood blank can, even subliminally influence you.


----------



## Silverbirch (13 Aug 2015)

Good points, Chas. 
As a "townie", I find getting hold of suitable raw material at a decent price isn`t always straightforward. Segmented work would certainly allow the use of a wider range of timber sources/resources and present a new challenge. I must give it a try!
(Just getting started on turning again after a longish lay off.)


----------



## Dalboy (13 Aug 2015)

Chas after the piece has been together for a while do you find that you get a small ridge where the different woods join. If so how do you solve it or do you leave it


----------



## CHJ (13 Aug 2015)

Dalboy":r7ov331w said:


> Chas after the piece has been together for a while do you find that you get a small ridge where the different woods join. If so how do you solve it or do you leave it



Not when using Cascamite Glue*, it is rigid and hard and does not creep, the reason I moved away from using PVA, even low creep PVA, although insignificant in most furniture/carpentry situations eventually leads to a join ridge you can feel if not seen in a turning surface join.

It does mean you have to be more careful about wood moisture content though, any mismatch in wood movements are likely to result in splitting.

*plays havoc with the tool cutting edge, one pass on a significant join when rough turning usually needs a redress of edge.


----------



## Dalboy (13 Aug 2015)

Sounds like Cascamite is on the to buy list along with some stain of some sort Thanks for the info


----------



## beganasatree (14 Aug 2015)

Hi Chas,
Thank you for all of the above posts and your WEB SITE,I have gained a lot from the segmented WIP .Up until now I have only made one segmented piece,a bowl ,the staves were beech flooring it was 5" deep x 10" in dia with straight sides and very bland but I am over the moon with it .Looking at your web page I was impressed with the 4 bowls from 1 blank (june 19th 2005).I love using spalted beech but hate all the waste,all that figure going to shavings( but no more).Your web page is such a source of different shapes that I will refer to for some inspiration.

Peter

I WISH THAT I HAD FOUND THIS FORUM YEARS AGO.


----------



## CHJ (14 Aug 2015)

beganasatree":lzwd0b1t said:


> Hi Chas,
> Thank you for all of the above posts and your WEB SITE,..


Thank you Peter, and everyone else that has sent or passed comments, I'm no turning 'expert', just a casual potterer who hopes to pass on some of the alternate approaches I find satisfying whilst keeping myself occupied and cluttering up this world with more bits of spun wood.
I do not have the artistic talent or patience to produce the exotic, but a wealth of experience gained over the years finding solutions to obscure repair and manufacturing problems, frustrated somewhat these days by very limited basic workshop capability but left with enough active brain cells to fill the ever shorter time each day seems to provide.


PS, I only do it for the hugs and kisses forced on me from the odd female recipient, how else is one going to get them, just have to ignore the_ "they don't know you like I do"_ comments heard in the background.


----------



## Paul.J (16 Aug 2015)

Brilliant as always Chas


----------



## CHJ (22 Aug 2015)

Another piece put together mainly to keep the brain engaged having had a sparse spell of available shop time of late.

*Ash & Walnut* (115mm H)


----------



## woodpig (22 Aug 2015)

Nice, I like that. I'm guessing you ideally need a thicknesser to prepare the wood for work like this Chas?


----------



## Paul.J (22 Aug 2015)

Very nice Chas


----------



## CHJ (22 Aug 2015)

woodpig":3i0kstsz said:


> Nice, I like that. I'm guessing you ideally need a thicknesser to prepare the wood for work like this Chas?


You can get away without one but it does make things considerably easier if you are salvaging oddments of wood.
You can of course start with par planks from a wood merchants.

For cutting short segments on a chop saw or table saw you need the stock to be parallel and true square section, if it isn't then the tapers will be skewed. Absolute size is not critical just make sure the piece/s are long enough for the number of segments and handling.

If cutting longer staves on a table saw or band saw then you only need one flat face and an adjacent straight edge for starting reference.


----------



## CHJ (23 Aug 2015)

*Ash* 180mm dia.


----------



## Paul.J (24 Aug 2015)

Very nicely done Chas


----------



## CHJ (24 Aug 2015)

Thanks Paul, at least they still keep coming out when in auto mode.

Have a run of cocktail stick holders ordered which are going to take a little more thought on the turning front, must be 6-7 years since the last ones.
Busy drying out the wood for them at the moment, hope to start during this week.

Checking some of the wood put in store 2 years ago in log form and some is still at 35% moisture, think I will have to start rough turning or slabbing it to get it moving.


----------



## CHJ (28 Sep 2015)

First four completed today via way of many diversions from shed projects elsewhere in the plot this month.

*Ash and Yew* as main components.






Making them as Non-spill when the top is lifted adds considerably to the fiddling and sizing control needs.


----------



## beganasatree (28 Sep 2015)

Nice one Chas or four,I turned one about six weeks ago,and based the size of it on some cocktail sticks that I had in the house.All went well until I tried to buy some more sticks and could not find any small enough to fit they are all longer than the ones that I had in the house.I turned the holder from one piece and the dish was 15mm deep that stopped the sticks from slipping out and jamming ,now that I have seen yours I will have an other go and make them longer this time.

Peter


----------



## beganasatree (28 Sep 2015)

Nice one Chas or four,I turned one about six weeks ago,and based the size of it on some cocktail sticks that I had in the house.All went well until I tried to buy some more sticks and could not find any small enough to fit they are all longer than the ones that I had in the house.I turned the holder from one piece and the dish was 15mm deep that stopped the sticks from slipping out and jamming ,now that I have seen yours I will have an other go and make them longer this time.

Peter


----------



## CHJ (28 Sep 2015)

beganasatree":mpjj1er0 said:


> ....based the size of it on some cocktail sticks that I had in the house.....


Length of cocktail sticks is a problem that is not obvious until a batch catches you out.
I have several thousand bought in bulk that won't work in these as they are too short and jamb in current design.

Future units are going to have to have a slight modification to accommodate the differing lengths that folks may procure, thinking about the problem though a change in internal design may possibly be easier to incorporate than gain the tool access necessary to modify current design.

Spent some time with these getting brain engaged to remember sequence I used last time to avoid unnecessary tool/jig changes, now have to forget the sequence and develop a different approach.

Still annoyed about the half dozen very dry beech blank tubes that have taken on a disgusting dirty hue since dried, suppose they could always be coloured with a dark stain but somehow they don't have the same appeal to me as natural wood finish and can't work up any enthusiasm to do anything other than dump them in the firewood bag.


----------



## nicguthrie (28 Sep 2015)

CHJ":2x5jizj8 said:


> Future units are going to have to have a slight modification to accommodate the differing lengths that folks may procure, thinking about the problem though a change in internal design may possibly be easier to incorporate than gain the tool access necessary to modify current design.



Just a thought, but would making the bottom third or even half of the "spindle" holding the base from a machine screw, with a nut under the base, allow you to shorten/lengthen the inner depth to fit whatever batch of cocktail sticks they happened to fill it with? 

Or perhaps a hollow spindle, nut incorporated at the bottom of the wooden part, and one of the machine screws with a slotted head, threading up into the center/handle from under the base part - to allow you to shorten / lengthen the depth simply with a screwdriver underneath?

Seems to work in my head at least!  

Lovely work as usual.

Nic


----------



## CHJ (28 Sep 2015)

nicguthrie":1tiju4zu said:


> ...Just a thought, but would making the bottom third or even half of the "spindle" holding the base from a machine screw, with a nut under the base, allow you to shorten/lengthen the inner depth to fit whatever batch of cocktail sticks they happened to fill it with? ...


Theory is reasonable but the 'base/nut' as you call it can't be prevented from turning without considerable increase in complexity so there is no way to adjust.

The stick lengths themselves is not the problem, it's the current design internals of the bore, just needs a simple change in internal profile, just the 'how to' that needs sorting if ease and speed of turning/assembly is to be optimised.

There's currently six components, it's a case of increasing the count to seven or a change of work holding method and swapping one component for another.


----------



## Paul.J (29 Sep 2015)

Very nice Chas  
I still haven't turned one of these :roll:


----------



## CHJ (26 Oct 2015)

*Remember these:-* (30mm dia.)





*Here's a couple of them filled*.










Not my work, all down to Linda's Skills


----------



## Castanea (26 Oct 2015)

Good work on the bowls and fantastic work on the miniature food. That takes some dedication. I'm hungry now!


----------



## CHJ (29 Oct 2015)

It's getting near that little gift time again:-

*Oak*,


----------



## Dalboy (29 Oct 2015)

Some more great stuff Chas like the coasters. Going back to the tooth pick holders are the held in a dish which is put in from the bottom and hit a ridge to prevent it being pulled all the way out


----------



## CHJ (29 Oct 2015)

Dalboy":2wpphhen said:


> ... Going back to the tooth pick holders are the held in a dish which is put in from the bottom and hit a ridge to prevent it being pulled all the way out


Basically yes, think more like inverted piston rather than dish, need good fit* else sticks can wedge down sides.


Make sure rough turned body and internal piston are well dried before final dimensioning.


----------



## CHJ (29 Oct 2015)

Another grotty bit of hedgerow *Beech* (110mm dia.) salvaged:-


----------



## CHJ (31 Oct 2015)

Started some batch production to fill the 'little gifts' niche in the stocks.

Help with these and several others awaiting glue-up came in the form of a long term house guest by the name of Colwyn.

*Walnut & Ash.* pencil pots.


----------



## marcros (31 Oct 2015)

i like those, Chas. Very nice.


----------



## Castanea (31 Oct 2015)

The walnut and ash look lovely together - I may have to try gluing some together and seeing what I can make!


----------



## CHJ (1 Nov 2015)

Ever had that query:- "Why on earth do you need all those Big Heavy Clamps"


----------



## Dalboy (1 Nov 2015)

You can never have enough clamps :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (5 Nov 2015)

A few more to the collection:-

*Walnut, Oak, Beech, Ash.*


----------



## Murray76 (5 Nov 2015)

Wow very nice.


----------



## CHJ (8 Nov 2015)

Forgot to put these up on Friday, not a turning subject but another way of using up the offcut wood rather than delving into the prime stock.

*Walnut, Oak, Beech.*


----------



## beganasatree (9 Nov 2015)

Hi Chas,
Looks like you found some holders??

Peter


----------



## CHJ (9 Nov 2015)

beganasatree":1742oqve said:


> Hi Chas,
> Looks like you found some holders??
> 
> Peter


Family brought me some from Germany where they were still available, search is still on-going to find an alternate source of similar small cups.

Amazon source at £8 to £15 or so a throw is not very attractive, maybe it's just my resistance to that tone of marketing.


----------



## CHJ (23 Nov 2015)

Another of those "can you just do me half a dozen? " little jobs.

*Walnut* light pulls.


----------



## Dalboy (23 Nov 2015)

CHJ":248vy2rj said:


> Another of those "can you just do me half a dozen? " little jobs.
> 
> *Walnut* light pulls.



At least they are nice and simple to produce. Even then they are still well finished


----------



## CHJ (23 Nov 2015)

Sometimes the odd hour doing a little repetitive/batch job is just enough to break up the day, makes a change from dressing Pheasants, Ducks Pigeons etc. for the freezer which seems to be my all to regular day job this time of year.

One of the mixed benefits of living in a farming community that barters favours done, forget the agro. involved when they arrive on the plate though, just wish they did not arrive 8-12 at a time.


----------



## CHJ (30 Nov 2015)

Getting to that end of year clean up of the long term 'Hangers about' bits of part assembled stuff, must make a determined effort to reduce the remnant's of the various enthusiastic batch production stints that are awaiting 'A round Tuit' and are cluttering up the various niches. 

*Walnut and Oak*, 157mm diam.


----------



## Dalboy (30 Nov 2015)

Another nice segmented box from your stable Chas. 

I know what you mean about all the little started projects hanging around the workshop as i have a few.


----------



## CHJ (30 Nov 2015)

It's when the boss opens up a cupboard to reach for something else and sees bits like this you start hearing background mutterings.


----------



## CHJ (5 Dec 2015)

Started on the reduction of the above stash, decided to laminate all tops from now on to increase the yield from the time consuming segmenting.

*Oak and Walnut*. 117mm dia.


----------



## Woodmonkey (5 Dec 2015)

Lovely stuff chas. Trying to get my head round how those curved segments in the lid are glued up, computer says no!


----------



## CHJ (5 Dec 2015)

Woodmonkey":34ej0124 said:


> Trying to get my head round how those curved segments in the lid are glued up, computer says no!



You just have to spin the wood at high enough speed  (an early version)

Easy if you have CNC, but can be done as mine are with a couple of aids made from shop scraps and a bit of perseverance to get the dimensions correct.


----------



## Woodmonkey (5 Dec 2015)

Aaah, as usual obvious when you know how


----------



## CHJ (6 Dec 2015)

About 20 more to go, some might be a while if I have to build the bodies with segments.

*Oak, Walnut & Elm*, 120mm dia.


----------



## Dalboy (6 Dec 2015)

They still look good without the segmented bottom. Will you still keep a couple for segmented bottoms


----------



## CHJ (6 Dec 2015)

No plans as yet Derek one way or the other, at the moment it's a case of what bit of suitable wood comes up first whilst trying to move stuff around the store.

Am beginning to lean towards 'less is more' and just keep the segment detail as a highlight to lid or body but that's again dependant on locating a complimentary bit of wood and not having too many species in the mix.


----------



## John15 (6 Dec 2015)

Very nice indeed Chas. Like Woodmonkey I'm fascinated how you do the lids.

John


----------



## CHJ (6 Dec 2015)

Some of the roughly sliced and laminated lid blanks from the 'stash', doing them as an afterthought from thicker blanks presents some alignment problems due to sawn faces when remounting but I'm warming to the laminated lids as a norm.


----------



## Dalboy (6 Dec 2015)

Does the laminated lids give better stability over the straight segmented lids


----------



## CHJ (6 Dec 2015)

Dalboy":23udrqoh said:


> Does the laminated lids give better stability over the straight segmented lids


In theory it should do, although I have never had any warping of segmented lids, I've had a couple where they have been exposed to differing atmospheric moisture conditions that have developed radial splits in the wood. On the other hand two dissimilar woods may encourage bending, quite good humidity indicators can be made by gluing two thin strips of dissimilar woods together in a slim beam.

Perhaps the extra rigidity/strength of the adhesive in the laminate will help prevent splitting if placed in sunlight or near a radiator, although with the two failures I'm aware of it was increased moisture (damp room) that triggered the splitting. 

Always a problem in closed segment work, cater for 12-15% home environment and someone will put it on a radiator shelf, window sill or sunlit cupboard, dry it to below 8% and it will be left on a shelf alongside a heated clothes airer.


----------



## beganasatree (7 Dec 2015)

Hi Chas,
I don't know how you do it,no I really DON'T know how you do it wish that I did.I love looking at your stuff,I must try and make time and have a go at segmented work but I will try straight lines first.

Peter


----------



## CHJ (7 Dec 2015)

beganasatree":1bjnqusx said:


> .....,I must try and make time and have a go at segmented work but I will try straight lines first.
> 
> Peter



Take a particular note of wood moisture if doing closed segments, don't use one wood that is very dry and another that is so-so.
Put intended stock in somewhere warm for a while before final dimensioning.


----------



## CHJ (8 Dec 2015)

Another one escapes the shavings,

*Oak & Walnut *150mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (13 Dec 2015)

Odd mix of woods, OK in parts, more of a salvage job from the firewood bin to be honest, still it's all practise.

*Walnut, Oak and Elm*, 115mm dia.


----------



## Paul.J (15 Dec 2015)

Those look nice Chas ,less is more


----------



## CHJ (17 Dec 2015)

Seem to remember that I mentioned that I may have to assemble some pieces for box bodies, came sooner than expected to avoid wasting the bulk of what bits of Oak that I have to hand.
Why is it that even though you can't move in the wood store for stock there is never anything suitable for the next project or it's too good to waste in shavings.


----------



## Dalboy (17 Dec 2015)

Keep looking at your last completed one above, at first I was not sure about all the beads on the outside but have to admit that the more I look at it the more I like it. Surprising how your out look on something can change.
I know that feeling I go into mine and think I will keep that piece for something special I don't want to use it on another tea light or similar, and it is still sitting in there  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (17 Dec 2015)

Dalboy":301bu50r said:


> Keep looking at your last completed one above, at first I was not sure about all the beads on the outside but have to admit that the more I look at it the more I like it.



I think a closer look would put it back where it started in your evaluation stakes I'm afraid, that piece of Walnut is soft and fuzzy being near the sapwood and has had to be tinted in places to give presentable colour, should never have attempted to use it. The finishing was a bit of a hostage to the softer wood as was that of some of the Elm in the lid that was also on the verge of soft rot, came very close to the firewood bin but I guess it'll find a home somewhere.


----------



## beganasatree (17 Dec 2015)

Hi Chas,
Glad to see that you are like the rest of us when it comes to finding that piece of stock.

Peter.


----------



## CHJ (20 Dec 2015)

Friday morning saw a disparate collection of glued up bits of wood that with a bit of luck would see some more progress after a quick visit to the supermarket.





Well we all know what happens to best laid plans, not helped by the arrival of the Grandson returning from a shoot with eight more Pheasants Friday evening that meant Saturday morning got lost in a freezer stocking exercise.

Managed to get one box finished this morning, who knows what the next week will produce, there seems to be some event looming that's disrupting the household.

*Oak and Walnut,* 150mm dia.


----------



## CHJ (31 Dec 2015)

Oh well that's another year spun by.
Tried to finish with a flourish today having been kept out of the shed for a day or two, between being social with house guests and more freezer fodder preparation, time's flown by.
Two Boxes, Two Lids, all four pieces look OK, pity none of them make a matched pair, how come a 1/2mm gap looks so big once you have accepted you should not have touched it that one last time, doing it once then doing it a second time when salvaging the project in hand  :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Dalboy (31 Dec 2015)

CHJ":2n23nbj8 said:


> Oh well that's another year spun by.
> Tried to finish with a flourish today having been kept out of the shed for a day or two, between being social with house guests and more freezer fodder preparation, time's flown by.
> Two Boxes, Two Lids, all four pieces look OK, pity none of them make a matched pair, how come a 1/2mm gap looks so big once you have accepted you should not have touched it that one last time, doing it once then doing it a second time when salvaging the project in hand  :!: :!: :!:



Like you I have not been able to get into the shed until today from when I finished making the Christmas presents, what with visiting family and ending up fitting two doors for a family member. At least I did manage to get one thing turned today which you have already seen.

Anyway onto another year and hopefully get some me time in the shed. Hope your new year is fruitfull


----------

